# Angel eggs



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey y'all, my angels finally paired off and are begging to spawn, I took the eggs that I could and I have them in a cycled 10g, how long do they take to hatch. 

temp: 78F
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10ppm

I have a piggyback filter with cheesecloth on the intake, and a bubbler under the eggs

how long until they hatch, also how can I be sure they are fertilized? pics would be great, I hate to wait for days or weeks only to have unfertilized eggs in there


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fertilized eggs should hatch in roughly 2-3 days. Congratulations, by the way. I don't know too much about angelfish breeding, but if she laid the eggs I'm fairly certain they're already fertilized.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The male follows the female as she lays. Some males will get them all, others none. Most miss a few. The fertilized eggs will clear and become translucent, opaque white eggs aren't fertilized and will fungus. Its best to remove them with a tweezers. The parents would do it with their mouths.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

my eggs are orangeish, its been about a week now.... no babies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hatch time depends on temp. Are they clear or cloudy? Its not unusual for a male to totally fail his first time.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

This is his 3rd time, they laid twice on the heater and the eggs got toasted, this time they laid on a plant so I took it out, the eggs are opaque


----------

